# new construction tile job



## Home Serve (Apr 26, 2007)

I looked at a 950 sq ft tile job today new construction, want to know what you guys would use as a base in this situation. Floor framing 2x10 meets deflecto standards but in one area is on the line. Sub floor is OSB 3/4" T+G. We typically use durorock for smaller areas but have used ditra with good results. I recommended ditra to the HO but he winced when I told him how much more it would be to use it. I'd like to give them the best floor that I can. I expect 16" tile. We have installed a lot of tile but want to make sure of the base so they don't have problems. We will be blocking up the 2x10 in the area that is on the line for deflection.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I have done 900 ft. on either side of a duplex, one with durock and the other with densshield. Both held up fine, no difference. Would rather work with the densshield.

Floors were 2x8's spanning 12', 3/4 OSB glued and ring shank nailed. Other projects had 2x10's spanning 16', same sheathing. All 16" oc.

Interestingly enough, one job with 2x6's spanning 12', 12" OC with 2 sets of solid blocking in that 12' span has also held up fine. douglas fir joists, densshield.

hope this helps.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> framing 2x10 *meets deflecto standards*


Maybe they could help you over there.:thumbup:


----------



## Home Serve (Apr 26, 2007)

Bud Cline said:


> Maybe they could help you over there.:thumbup:


 :001_huh: :001_huh: :001_huh:

Bud, that comment puzzles me.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> Bud, that comment puzzles me.


Yow, I understand how it would. I'm the first one to get the hair on the back of my neck raised when someone sends anybody over there. Here's the deal...that word "deflecto" can only come from one place. If Home Serve (you) know(s) that word then he/you has already been "over there" and my guess is he/you has/have also made this same post "over there". IF, that's the case then it's a waste of My (or any one's) time to address the question here. In fact I consider it an abuse of those that are here and loyal to this forum.

So.....I'm not going to waste my time. Doesn't matter how many times a person posts the same issue on different forums, the answers will always be the same.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Bud Cline said:


> Yow, I understand how it would. I'm the first one to get the hair on the back of my neck raised when someone sends anybody over there. Here's the deal...that word "deflecto" can only come from one place. If Home Serve (you) know(s) that word then he/you has already been "over there" and my guess is he/you has/have also made this same post "over there". IF, that's the case then it's a waste of My (or any one's) time to address the question here. In fact I consider it an abuse of those that are here and loyal to this forum.
> 
> So.....I'm not going to waste my time. Doesn't matter how many times a person posts the same issue on different forums, the answers will always be the same.


Bud,
I have the Deflecto book marked too.
It's an easy way to show customers why
it's a bad idea to do 12X12's on their
14' 2X8, 5/8 subfloor.
Doesn't mean I post there, 
though it can be interesting to do
searches.

BTW: If it's ¾" T&G underlayment,
I wonder what they used for sub-floor! :laughing:


----------



## Home Serve (Apr 26, 2007)

Bud Cline said:


> Yow, I understand how it would. I'm the first one to get the hair on the back of my neck raised when someone sends anybody over there. Here's the deal...that word "deflecto" can only come from one place. If Home Serve (you) know(s) that word then he/you has already been "over there" and my guess is he/you has/have also made this same post "over there". IF, that's the case then it's a waste of My (or any one's) time to address the question here. In fact I consider it an abuse of those that are here and loyal to this forum.
> 
> So.....I'm not going to waste my time. Doesn't matter how many times a person posts the same issue on different forums, the answers will always be the same.


Tell you what Bud if you find this post on that site I'll post you a fresh 100 dollar bill . Don't want to waste your time tho.
Dave C


----------



## Home Serve (Apr 26, 2007)

Neolitic,
I


> wonder what they used for sub-floor!


Meant sub-floor.:laughing:
Dave C


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

What the heck is deflecto?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

genecarp said:


> What the heck is deflecto?


http://www.johnbridge.com/vbulletin/deflecto.pl


----------



## Home Serve (Apr 26, 2007)

Home Serve said:


> I looked at a 950 sq ft tile job today new construction, want to know what you guys would use as a base in this situation. Floor framing 2x10 meets deflecto standards but in one area is on the line. Sub floor is OSB 3/4" T+G. We typically use durorock for smaller areas but have used ditra with good results. I recommended ditra to the HO but he winced when I told him how much more it would be to use it. I'd like to give them the best floor that I can. I expect 16" tile. We have installed a lot of tile but want to make sure of the base so they don't have problems. We will be blocking up the 2x10 in the area that is on the line for deflection.
> Thanks,
> Dave


Advice on this from the tile guys?


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> I recommended ditra to the HO but he winced when I told him how much more it would be to use it.




The overall installation cost of DITRA doesn't have to be higher than cement board. DITRA can be installed for the same price the way I see it.

During the past many years around here cement board has cost about .70 per square foot and is being installed for about 1.50 per square foot for a total of $2.20 per.

DITRA costs about 1.25 per square foot and can easily and profitably be installed for about .75 per square foot.

C'mon guys - if some installers weren't so greedy DITRA could easily be used on every job that qualified for its use. The cost would be the same and even less in some cases. In addition DITRA offers attributes that cement board never did. It's all in how one "sells" the job.:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Bud Cline said:


> The overall installation cost of DITRA doesn't have to be higher than cement board. DITRA can be installed for the same price the way I see it.
> 
> During the past many years around here cement board has cost about .70 per square foot and is being installed for about 1.50 per square foot for a total of $2.20 per.
> 
> ...


Ding, ding, ding


Ladies and Gentlemen we have a winnah!! :thumbsup:

This is the exact method I have used for the last two years to sell my jobs....I offer a better installation for the same price as CBU.

Hell, I'd _almost_ be willing to do it for less....Ditra is so damned much less labor intensive to load, transport and install, why would you ever choose a CBU over it is beyond me.


----------



## ClassicCarpets (Aug 28, 2008)

phhhttt .. Ive got a few who's bitchin laying ditra because it doesnt "pay much"


----------



## Home Serve (Apr 26, 2007)

> DITRA costs about 1.25 per square foot and can easily and profitably be installed for about .75 per square foot.


Where can you find ditra for 1.25? around here best I can do at HD is 1.55 plus tax. need about 1000 sq ft for this job if they will go for it.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

How many rolls do you want for about $1.35? I get min. $2.50 installed if the areas is a nice size, 200-400 ft. The going price installed was about $3.oo around the country, but may have changed. In any case, it is worth MORE than any CBU.

Jaz


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Home Serve said:


> Where can you find ditra for 1.25? around here best I can do at HD is 1.55 plus tax. need about 1000 sq ft for this job if they will go for it.
> Thanks,
> Dave


You gotta get up and look past Big Orange sometimes...

Find a tile distributor that carries Schluter products, its that easy. Or, if you're really out in the sticks:
http://www.tile-experts.com/products.asp?id=67


JazMan said:


> How many rolls do you want for about $1.35? I get min. $2.50 installed if the areas is a nice size, 200-400 ft. The going price installed was about $3.oo around the country, but may have changed. In any case, it is worth MORE than any CBU.
> 
> Jaz


Exactly.


----------



## Mr.Renovator (Sep 26, 2008)

*tile floors*

As a remodeler who has has personally done my own tile work for 15 years.We suggest 1 1/4 inch base for all tile floors based over wood.Thats 3/4 inch floor with 1/2 durarock .Use a modified thinset
for movement.Unless there is a height issue,do not install blocking in floor joist.The 1 1/4 base will eliminate majority of deflection.Also as suggested above look up the "shluter"products.They are great.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

$1.05 a sq. ft. if buying larger rolls and a lot of it.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Mr.Renovator said:


> As a remodeler who has has personally done my own tile work for 15 years.We suggest 1 1/4 inch base for all tile floors based over wood.Thats 3/4 inch floor with 1/2 durarock .Use a modified thinset
> for movement.Unless there is a height issue,do not install blocking in floor joist.*The 1 1/4 base will eliminate majority of deflection.*Also as suggested above look up the "shluter"products.They are great.


You do realize the thickness of the "base" is not the important determining factor of if the floor meets deflection standards or not, right? It is joist size, spacing, and span.... plain and simple. Your 1 1/4 base will still fail if the structure is not sufficient.


----------

